
“I'm a Button” - mmastrac
http://codepen.io/DeptofJeffAyer/pen/waLYxy
======
ben_bai
"That's an ugly button"

 _me clicks on button_

"Oh Wow, a BUTTON. How do you do that?"

"Hmpf... Javascript..."

------
yitchelle
For me who doesn't work with Java and the web, can some give a very brief why
this is news?

~~~
pdkl95
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comic_timing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comic_timing)

The slow reveal is a surprisingly good use of a traditional comic form, which
is morphologically similar to the arrow-with-rope ("why? because of the ..." )
in this Animaniacs clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arysfhdkfcU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arysfhdkfcU)

(minor note: I believe the button is Javascript and WebGL (via three.js), not
Java)

------
stellar678
What am I looking at?

~~~
nchelluri
click the button for a neat animation

------
strictnein
Make sure to have your sound on for the full experience.

------
LoSboccacc
Flickers has heck, is that intended? edit: safari 9 ios

~~~
scentedmeat
Smooth for me on Chrome 45.0.2454.85

~~~
dutchbrit
Smooth here too on Chrome.

------
beernutz
Cute. I like it. 8)

